
A really hard problem - rumcajz
http://250bpm.com/blog:62
======
AnimalMuppet
"They're making it so that the _real_ lines are easier to use."

At least, that's what the other lines are _supposed_ to be doing. As to
whether they succeed or not, I suspect that opinions may differ...

~~~
rumcajz
What do you mean by "use"? It has nothing to do with the functionality. That
would work well even if all the scaffolding was removed. It's not readability,
a code with scaffolding is harder to grok than the code without. I guess you
mean ease of maintenance, but even that is highly dubious, especially in a
well-aged codebase where the actual behaviour have diverged far away from the
original abstraction.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I mean "use in the context of a much larger application with the minimum
possible pain". If done right (a big if, I admit), all the other lines make it
_easier_ to use the "working" code than it would be if all the other lines
weren't there. "Easier" means "over the scope of the whole project (or
multiple projects)", not just "in this one place".

There's lots of ways to do the surrounding lines that _don 't_ actually do
that, but that's the intent.

